# Dislocated ankle, broken Tibia and Fibula anyone else?



## Northumbrian (Dec 11, 2011)

3 weeks ago, on a fairly steep wooded downhill, i managed to depart from the bike off the back whilst clipped in.
I heard thr "crack" and when i looked down noticed my right foot was not inline with my leg..... and it hurt!
luckily my son and friends where with me, and they got ambulance sorted.
So, as in title, dislocation, broken Tib and Fib. after 3 days in hospital, surgery , plates and screws in fib and a bolt in ankle. i am now non load bearing and looking forward to the bolt removal and cast off in 3 weeks time.
Q; anyone had similar? after bolt removal,how long before i can walk without crutches and get back on the turbo trainer /bike? 
I understand no direct comparrisons can be made, but a rough idea would be nice to know.
cheers all!


----------



## Northumbrian (Dec 11, 2011)

Just read a post by "Jabert" from a few years back, answers most of my questions..... respect guys!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I did the same to mine about 6 years ago. 

Broke the bottom of the Tib/Fib and dislocated the foot back about 3/4-1". 

Same deal, zagged when I should have zagged....both wheels washed out, foot/pedal hit the ground and rolled it up to the side. 9 miles into a 24 mile ride. Didn't hurt, but was numb. Wrapped it up and was able to light pedal out 15 more miles. 

Ended up with 2 plates and 14 screws. 

Was off the bike for 5 months. 

Hardware is still there....no plans for removal. I've heard that recovery could be 6-8 weeks when they remove hardware. 

Cartridge is damaged beyond repair, so it gets achy from time to time, and I can no longer run. Hiking on off camber trails makes it unhappy. 

Has not slowed me down on the bike, just the way I ride. No more big jumps and and drops. However I still ride fast, spend 99.5% on the SS and climbed 1 million feet last year.


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

*"Hardware is still there....no plans for removal." * Totally agree! Broke my ankle and tibia (ice hockey) requiring screws and a TI rod back when I was 28. Argued with my Ortho and refused the second surgery and rehab associated with removing the hardware. 30 years have past and I have never had a problem while working (electrician), mountain biking or backpacking. I have been fortunate to remain active and thin (5'9'/155lbs) as I have grown older, perhaps that has helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I did the same 7 years ago. I didn't have anything removed either, pretty sure I was 7 or 8 weeks on crutches after surgery, and then 4 weeks weight bearing in the air cast. I went back to work way too soon, (a week after surgery) and that was a big mistake. I was also overweight and sedentary at the time. I did well with the PT, but when they released me from PT I failed to keep doing it with any regularity.

Needless to say, I suffered from stiffness and daily swelling for a couple years before I decided to get on the trainer (hadn't ridden in over a decade). That was the trick.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Similar... I did similar in July of this year. Went around a loose corner and rear tire lost traction and slide out. When I went down the foot was in the process of unclipping and heel caught on rut or root or something. Result was Syndesmotic Disruption and spiral fracture to the fibula that had two breaks. I will be five months out as of the 16th of this month and was cleared last month (at four months) to get back on the bike, road only, resume normal life. I was non-weight bearing for the first 2 1/2 months and then was 50% for the next 2wks and progression from there. 

Best advice from my brother (licensed PT and occupational therapist) was the mind will be much more willing than the body once you start walking again (and the ego too). Take it easy and go to PT, if doc does not recommend then REQUEST a referral so that you can get back into shape QUICKLY and PROPERLY. 

I have 100% of my RoM back and still working on getting the strength and endurance back but that just takes time. Four months off the bike sucks and especially since it was prime riding season. For me, I had blown the ankle out in HS my senior year (Syndesmotic Disruption) and the doc said that was probably what saved me from having a full Tib/Fib or ankle break as the ankle was already compromised. Take your time and EASE back into things, oh and if you haven't had hardware or a major break like this.... be ready to be a human barometer!!!

GL and well wishes and good juju for you!
Oh and hardware is still there. Doc wants to remove but I am not gonna pay another $11k for him to remove something that has not impacted my RoM. Also, I broke mine 5 miles into a 25ish mile ride. Luckily was able to walk/hobble out 1 mile to nearest road and get a ride back to self-medicate at the bar. I thought I had just popped the ankle again and had a high sprain. Next day when swelling hadn't gone down I knew something was up. Look for my thread on here. I was not able to ride out as I had busted my saddle and could not sit on the bike so no standing and mashing for me!


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew when I was sitting on the ground and lifted my leg up at the calf and my foot just flopped over...burned into memory.


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

Spec44 said:


> I knew when I was sitting on the ground and lifted my leg up at the calf and my foot just flopped over...burned into memory.


When I broke mine I rolled onto my back and the foot waved from side to side in a way feet are not supposed to.

My hardware is permanent and I was riding before I could put full weight on the leg. Just keep the gears low and build yourself up slowly. The muscle atrophy for me was way worse than the break itself.

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/everything-twisted-except-leg-1028194.html


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

You can see my results from 4.5 years ago here.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

@RobLyman - your images are all broken now.. Would love to see the xrays and did you ever get your "tightropes" removed? I had the same type of surgical procedure (Syndesmotic Stabilization) but the only installed on because my ligaments were fine, just stretched and fibular break was mid/high shaft not requiring plates/screws. My doc said that I will probably want mine removed eventually and what they do is just snip the knots at both external bone plates and then remove the plates leaving the tight rope.


----------

